# EVE Online Clubhaus



## DannibusX (May 8, 2013)

Welcome to the second coming of the EVE Online Clubhouse.  With the original thread dead, and interest in the game coming from General Nonsense, it was decided that a thread on TPU would be most appropriate.

The OP of the original thread hasn't been online in quite a while.

The original clubhouse is located here.

I’m a beginner in the universe of EVE, and I find the game to be rather refreshing, beautiful and fun.  Any experienced players want to share any information or advice you may have, feel free to share.

From what I understand about the game is that it has a severe learning curve, and that CCP allows a lot of things to happen within the game universe including piracy, corporate espionage and many other things I haven’t discovered yet.  For some, the game appears to be a fully functioning economy simulator and for others it is a place to loot and plunder.

CCP allows players to try the game free for 14 days, and then you’ll be required to subscribe for $15 per month, or purchase a Pilot’s License Extension (PLEX) from the in game market, meaning if you make enough ISK per month you could essentially play the game free of charge.


Epic trailer is epic.
[yt]FZPCiqBLPM8#![/yt]

I will be adding more information to this post in the near future.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 8, 2013)

if one day i reactivate one or more of my 5 account i freezed a little moment ago maybe i will return to eve xD


----------

